

This is the first ubuntu phone, from Bq. Flash Sale 8:00~17:00 UTC for Europe - cm-t
http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html

======
fit2rule
Sold out? I don't see how to buy it ..

~~~
reirob
Indeed it says: "You will receive your new device and the cover in March." and
"Availability: Out of stock" if you try to purchase it.

I find the educative/interactive animation/game funny. The one that you are
forced to play before getting to the checkout screen.

~~~
fit2rule
Darn, I guess I missed it then - how did you get to the order screen? Were you
on time? Want to sell me yours!? :P

~~~
reirob
No I was not on time. It was out of stock when I tried. Sorry, cannot resell
to you ;)

